# Ipod Classic Problems



## Daddyman1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I recently purchased an I-pod on the internet, It will not load my music. When I plug it up , it shows itself to be empty. How can I re-load the proper tools to update it back to factory settings...….HELP!!!!!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Hold the Home Menu and Sleep buttons at the same time until the iPod restarts and the Apple logo appears.
If your iPod boots, go into the Settings: General > Reset. There you will find several settings to reset the iPod.


----------

